# Commencal maxmax or Eastern Thunderbird



## carfreak35041 (Oct 15, 2007)

I'm graduating middle school soon, and my parents may buy me a new bike, and it will be my first DJ bike. Now my price range isn't very high, 500 to 600 and maybe i can push the 600 a little. I've been looking at the Commencal Maxmax very much, and there's an offer for an 08 Easter tbird for 500. I don't know which one would be better for me. 

Also throwing out some other bikes I've seen:
2009 Blk Mrkt riot that was in classfields, it had an argyle fork and I'm pretty sure those are pretty expensive? the bike is going for 650, and I'm pretty sure thats good
09 KHS DJ05- I don't really know about the bike but its around 589 dollars.

Other things: I wanna keep it single speed


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

I rode a Thunderbird yesterday and loved it.


----------



## markf (Jan 17, 2007)

i like my thunderbird. fork weighs a ton, but it works okay. otherwise the bike is awesome. i'd like to try a bike with a longer top tube but i'm 6'4, so sometimes it feels a tad short. but i'm a shop employee and can get a ton of dj bikes at cost and went with the thunderbird because it seemed like the most bang for the buck by a long ways.


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

The Max Max has the worst rims in the industry...AWFUL!!!! That being said the geometry of the bike is so fun...I like it better than my Riot.

Matt has his Max Max set up for a 15.25" chainstay and is a couple of lbs. lighter than the Thunderbird. The thing about the Max Max is you will probably spend more $$$ on it. Matt says it's worth the extra cost. At your budget I don't think that would work.


























If you want a great out-of-the-box bike, I say go with the Eastern.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

I wish I had some extra coin lying around... that Eastern would be mine.


----------



## xDetroitMetalx (Mar 19, 2009)

I like the sound of the Riot, if it's solid I'd buy that!

*Edit*

I forgot to mention, I was looking at the Thunderbird today and the 21.5" TT scares me as does the wheel to wheel distance. Did you notice much front wheel to foot overlap? The geometry just seems like it won't work for my 11.5 feets : (


----------



## Foreveralout (Jun 20, 2008)

get the eastern, then save up some money and upgrade your fork.


----------



## markf (Jan 17, 2007)

xDetroitMetalx said:


> I like the sound of the Riot, if it's solid I'd buy that!
> 
> *Edit*
> 
> I forgot to mention, I was looking at the Thunderbird today and the 21.5" TT scares me as does the wheel to wheel distance. Did you notice much front wheel to foot overlap? The geometry just seems like it won't work for my 11.5 feets : (


13 here and have never had a problem with toe overlap. the eastern rides just like the bmx bikes i had when i was a kid (20-ish years ago) just with bigger wheels. super fun.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

I'm a size 13 as well and the tire scrub issue is next to nothing. 

Agency, how about a two year payment plan on that Thunderbird you have?


----------



## xDetroitMetalx (Mar 19, 2009)

markf said:


> 13 here and have never had a problem with toe overlap. the eastern rides just like the bmx bikes i had when i was a kid (20-ish years ago) just with bigger wheels. super fun.


I'm looking at getting a new frame. The 09 GT Chucker's were designed for more free riding than park/DJ so I get some massive toe overlap even with their 22" TT. Probably because the fork rake goes so far out. I really want the S&M/Blk Mrkt "The Mob" though, so sexy.


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

joelalamo45 said:


> I'm a size 13 as well and the tire scrub issue is next to nothing.
> 
> Agency, how about a two year payment plan on that Thunderbird you have?


We are all ready going to fix your Jeep's steering and you want a payment plan!?!? See you tomorrow dude...


----------

